# My new Dark Ambient Horror album... if you would care to hear it



## ThroneOfAnguish (Oct 16, 2013)

I released my new Dark Ambient Horror album on October 1st. It's called "A Tale of Shadows". It is a horror story that I wrote, and I used narrations and cut scenes to tell the tale, while having some instrumental songs throughout. You can stream the album either on BandCamp or on Soundcloud. *Haunters*, if you like what you hear, please let me know, I would be more than happy to provide you with download codes, or email the songs to you, free of charge. 

A Tale of Shadows on BandCamp

A Tale of Shadows on Soundcloud

I hope you guys enjoy it. I am trying to like crazy to get some freebie ambient tracks done by this weekend, and upload them to Soundcloud.

Sorry this album isn't free, but i'm working on more. Thanks for your time and have a Happy Halloween!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I love what is essentially dark classical music (Midnight Syndicate, Nox Arcana, and such), which there seems to be quite a bit of on the album. From what I had the chance to listen to, you have some definite talent.


----------



## ThroneOfAnguish (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you very much, both for your time and for the compliment.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

ThroneOfAnguish said:


> Thank you very much, both for your time and for the compliment.


You're welcome. I will gladly take you up on the download code offer, if you do not mind. I am also planning to get the first horror-themed album (_Shade of Night_), which I certainly do not mind paying the $5 for


----------



## ThroneOfAnguish (Oct 16, 2013)

I would be more than happy to send you one. Unfortunately, I need leave for a bit, but keep a check on your inbox, I will send you a private message with the code. Thanks again for your time!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

man, this is some good stuff. I will be getting all 3 albums.


----------



## ThroneOfAnguish (Oct 16, 2013)

I thank you for any and all support. I would ask, though, listen to them on Bandcamp (they are listed in the sidebar), just to make sure you like them. I'm very eclectic with stylings. Depending on the album, I might be doing ambient, or I might be going flat-out with industrial metal. I would hate for someone to support the music, only to find out they bought something that turned out to not be to their liking. I absolutely want to maintain good standing with people that like the music - no matter which genre they like.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Sounds great, I would love to know how music in this genre is created it has always fascinated me.


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

This is real good stuff! I enjoyed it very much!!


----------



## ThroneOfAnguish (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you both very much!

@Calloween - The sky is the limit with atmospheric music. It can be as simple or as complicated as you want it to be. Unfortunately, the software and effects you use do matter, to an extent. It's like having a glass of Coke and a Glass of Wal-Mart Sam's choice. Sure, they are both sodas, and both can be tasty... but Coke tastes far and above better than the generic stuff. 
Now, let me contradict myself, because some of the best soundtracks have been done with a little synth and nothing else. John Carpenter is the first person to come to my mind. And it's not really horror, but James Horner's original "Terminator" theme was done with a basic synth.
Once you start tinkering with some atmosphere, the sound fx will start coming to mind, and then you just think about what you want to use. If you cannot find it online, make it yourself. For Example: Stir a bowl of spaghetti or Kraft Mac & Cheese... sounds like guts.

You have given me something to think about. I might post a video or two on YouTube just going over ways to create ambient atmospheres. I am by no means a pro... I'm a nobody, but I have a ton of fun making these types of songs. And the cut scenes are a lot of fun, because it's like making a movie, only a lot simpler.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

ThroneOfAnguish said:


> You have given me something to think about. I might post a video or two on YouTube just going over ways to create ambient atmospheres. I am by no means a pro... I'm a nobody, but I have a ton of fun making these types of songs. And the cut scenes are a lot of fun, because it's like making a movie, only a lot simpler.


That would be awesome. If you don't mind could I ask what kind of equipment you use? I would love to do a little research.


----------



## ThroneOfAnguish (Oct 16, 2013)

FL Studio.

To get the cool synth sounds, FL Studio has a program called "Sytrus", and I use that, as well as 'Harmor" and "Harmless". I also just use the crappy ol' basic MIDI stuff on there, too. But my favorite program, and the best thing to happen to my symphony is called "Nexus" (google it, I dont know the company who made it). My other favorite program, "Symphonic Choirs" by soundsonline.com. Any choir you hear in this newest album is from that program, and I hate that I cant release my other stuff yet, but I'm working on a full soundtrack for a Skyrim mod my friend is programming. I have made the choir speak, because the program has a "word builder" section that let's you type what you want them to sing! It's expensive, but to me, it has been worth the money.


----------



## ThroneOfAnguish (Oct 16, 2013)

For other stuff, like drums and percussion and my guitars, I use my actual instruments. And a lot of my sound fx are just things I record around the house. Or, I go to freesound.org


----------



## Jerry Vayne (Jul 24, 2012)

That's some GOOD stuff man! I'd love to hear more!

The Haunt Rocker, Jerry Vayne


----------



## ghoulshow (Oct 24, 2013)

Wow, Im already following you on Soundcloud but man... just listened to your music and is it ever amazing. I love the feeling of the music and how its all very tied together, and I really enjoyed the little narrated cutscenes and whatnot. Seriously great work on this. Going to pick it up now!


----------



## ThroneOfAnguish (Oct 16, 2013)

Really!? Sweet! Thanks for the encouragement and support!


----------



## ThroneOfAnguish (Oct 16, 2013)

oh, and @Jerry Vayne, you can hear my other two albums on the same BandCamp page as the album (they are on the sidebar), or Here is my Soundlcoud page. I am going to be drastically changing up my SoundCloud list during the last part of this year, as I'm planning on doing some special stuff for RPG players, and such. Bottom line, unreleased stuff can be found on my SoundCloud... as well as three embarrassingly amateurish demo songs from my early days:

Me on Soundcloud

And thank you for your time and interest!


----------



## Jerry Vayne (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh I hear ya! Some of the first "haunt themed" stuff I did (mostly Disney remakes) the guitar tones makes me cringe!


----------



## indiejeannie (Oct 23, 2013)

*original horror-themed music!*

Wonderful stuff! I also have horror-themed music on Bandcamp. Just search for "Jeannie Novak." (Also available for listening on Soundcloud.) My brother -- who creates annual "haunts" -- suggested that I create music for the Halloween community focusing on creepy saloon, circus, ambient, etc. I sort of went wild and created 24 different pieces for a total of 64 tracks with distinct instrumentation  There are three HORRORSHOW collections (Ghost Town, Big Top, and Mad House). We should support each other as indie musicians! 

I normally focus on solo piano music -- but this time, I created some synth compositions by replacing my piano (Kurzweil PC 88) with Omnisphere . . . amazing sounds! Since I'm a pianist, I didn't want to use the basic piano sounds, so I used Kontakt (Native Instruments), which includes one upright and three grand pianos (NY, Berlin, and Vienna) and also created "piano" versions of all tracks. (For the Ghost Town collection, I created "detuned" piano tracks as well at my brother's suggestion.) I just started working on this at the end of August, so it was a six-week sprint 

Good luck with your music!

Jeannie
indiejeannie

================


----------

